# Swat truck-boss vxt?



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

You betcha...they wanted something that you could remove from the truck, and use as a battering ram for vehicles and such. So...naturally we set them up with a boss plow, also installed a warn winch on the back.

























Talk about intimidating in your rear view mirror!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad to see Mad Max upgraded himself!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

sweet
needs to be painted flat black to match truck..


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Trucks actually flat blue. Originally the contract called for it to be painted black...but for safety the left it red. Running around at night with a 9.2 v blade not a good idea I reckon


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you put one of these in too?


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally we know what the terminator plows with!!! lol SICK ASS RIDE


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

that is awesome!!


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

I just cried a little ... that machine ties with Liam Neeson for most terrifying things on earth


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

[email protected];1353381 said:


> Trucks actually flat blue. Originally the contract called for it to be painted black...but for safety the left it red. Running around at night with a 9.2 v blade not a good idea I reckon


I suppose the chrome sims are for safety too?


----------



## 07duramax (Jul 22, 2011)

that is Badass!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Better raise that push beam up one set of holes


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;1353391 said:


> Did you put one of these in too?


HOLY SH!T that was awesome! If you plowed with that, say good bye to non payers!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Just think how scared people will be when the shovelers kick open the rear doors and storm the property?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't see that holding up to hitting cars and other objects........Yes it does look cool tho!

This is what I would expect on the front of that thing. Or at least something custom built to do the job at hand.


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

They are really gunna use that as a battering ram? (I'm not good with sarcasm) I would think they would find something much cheaper than tearing the piss outta the plow.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

StuveCorp;1353544 said:


> Just think how scared people will be when the shovelers kick open the rear doors and storm the property?


I just about spit my drink out onto my computer! That was funny!


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

Although its cool as hell, I doubt they'll be doing much smashing - more like one smash, repair. one smash, repair. one smash repair. LOL


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

flatlander42;1353589 said:


> I can't see that holding up to hitting cars and other objects........Yes it does look cool tho!
> 
> This is what I would expect on the front of that thing. Or at least something custom built to do the job at hand.


You have obviously never seen what one of those does to a car first hand at 60mph. Let's just say it wasn't pretty and the plow was still attached to the truck after.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

If they are really going to ram with that, my heart just cried a little lol BUT THAT THING IS AWESOME to say the least!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is pretty crazy. I would love to see that rig in person.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

But the Fisher vs Boss / Western vs Boss links clearly show that there is less of a impact when striking a object? I'm confused!





someone had to be that guy.... might as well be me hahaha:laughing:


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

blmc5150;1353619 said:


> I just about spit my drink out onto my computer! That was funny!


LOL, That made me laugh, :laughing: Cool truck !


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like chuck norris just got into the game.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

What am I thinking, chuck would just warn mother nature not to snow on his sites or face a roundhouse kick!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Well, we would rather had built something custom for them....but they were in a mad hurry to deliver, and said the plow would do the trick, so thats what they got. They wont be going far with the plow on the front anyways, the truck over heated when they drove it to us for delivery...with nothing on the front. All the armor up front has the turbo chocking for air. We wish they would let us keep the truck for 3 weeks not 3 days... but who knows. There may be 2 more in the mix we will see....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Seriously?

What are they planning to ram? That and do they expect the Apocalypse to happen this year or what?

Great use of tax payer bucks right there. Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nobody else sees an issue with the continued militarization\outright police state that the US is becoming? The fact they were able to convince someone they "needed" this? 

What a joke our country has become.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks cool but I dont know how well it will stand up to being rammed into crap. Did they forget the truck is armored.....it shouldn't need a battering ram just put a heavy duty bumper on it. And how often are they ramming cars with this truck anyway? maybe once a year????


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

dfd9;1354064 said:


> Nobody else sees an issue with the continued militarization\outright police state that the US is becoming? The fact they were able to convince someone they "needed" this?
> 
> What a joke our country has become.


Time to leave the burbs, ever been to inner city Detroit? I yeild at stop lights/signs after dark


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm Glad to see they are Maximizing our tax dollars.....They could raid a Crack House in the Morning.....Plow a few drives at night to pay for Ammo....:salute:....


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

They need it to remove the "Occupy" slouches that need to get a job rather than protest all over the place


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

[email protected];1354387 said:


> They need it to remove the "Occupy" slouches that need to get a job rather than protest all over the place


Kinda what I was thinking. I suspect an armored skid loader with a grapple would work better though.


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

Or just drop a tear gas canister in the middle of them until they leave. If they don't follow police orders than thats what happens...can't complain about that.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yooper75;1353711 said:


> You have obviously never seen what one of those does to a car first hand at 60mph. Let's just say it wasn't pretty and the plow was still attached to the truck after.


whatever man


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

What an advertising photo for boss after they ram something with it and the plow still works. It would be fun to see them do all the things that we all thought about doing but couldn't. As for money they get all kinds of grants and drug money to spend( they find money they get it). Are state pd has a battering ram in front of there truck i have seen that work pretty fun just to watch.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

grandview;1353391 said:


> Did you put one of these in too?


That would suck to see that thing flying at you......


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

I could see a snowbelt swat team needing a plow. Clearing a path into a property the monring after a big snow would be much more effective than hoofing thru deap snow a couple hundred feet. Big snowstorms are also an ideal time to hit a house. People stay home when it snows.

If youshop could fab a battering ram that used a Boss frame on the truck youd probably build a nice business. Ive been thinking about making a brush guard with boss connections.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mabepossibly;1355127 said:


> I could see a snowbelt swat team needing a plow. Ive been thinking about making a brush guard with boss connections.


I've always thought a brush guard that connects in the plow mount would be pretty slick.


----------



## southbronxems (Feb 26, 2011)

Jelinek61;1355308 said:


> I've always thought a brush guard that connects in the plow mount would be pretty slick.


Fisher used to make one a long time ago for the speedcast headgear. Its in there book.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Had another one in the shop this week, got some better pics...


----------



## [email protected]itrucks (May 29, 2009)




----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

That's why there's no snow this year, its afraid to fall!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

[email protected];1393740 said:


> Had another one in the shop this week, got some better pics...


Wonderful, our tax dollars at work.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

dfd9;1354064 said:


> Nobody else sees an issue with the continued militarization\outright police state that the US is becoming? The fact they were able to convince someone they "needed" this?
> 
> What a joke our country has become.


If you wanna come do the job they do with out any armor, knock yourself out. Hate to tell you, but there are some nuts out there and these trucks allow the police to be safe while pulling right up front of the problem. Our country is not a joke, just your take on it.

As far as the plow on the front of this, it is a stupid idea. I hope this was not for ramming, although I suspect it was. Even the winch on the back of the truck was a dumb idea. It couldn't hardly be in in a worse spot, unless it blocked the back doors.

There is a much simpler and cheaper solution, apparently this team needs a few farm boys on the team. We use a rail road tie, strong and free. Took a tire, cut it, and screwed it to the front to help make the damage not so bad on the target vehicle.

For those who think ramming vehicles doesn't happen often or is not needed, it does and is. It helps to avoid pursuits. If you stop just short of the vehicle, a determined criminal will still push their way out of the take down. The added benefit of the tap to the bumper, tends to distract the driver for a few seconds before they realize what is happening.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

and you still retain the front clearance, since you do not have a carton hanging down.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

StuveCorp;1353544 said:


> Just think how scared people will be when the shoveler kick open the rear doors and storm the property?


that is freaking sweet! Outstanding and great idea. I'll take 2! Yes Sir your welcome! ussmileyflag


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

that truck is bad ass!

I need to get me one of those things!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Actually these are headed over seas some where ....secret squirrel stuff lol, its not the US government buying these....


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

And I thought the trucks were for plowing snow in high crime areas, such as Washington, D.C. or Detroit.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected];1394510 said:


> Actually these are headed over seas some where ....secret squirrel stuff lol, its not the US government buying these....


hey man what did you sell them for ballast and what's it weight:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected];1394510 said:


> Actually these are headed over seas some where ....secret squirrel stuff lol, its not the US government buying these....


 Sorry Jim but that made me laugh after seeing everyone go off about it.

Even if it was for here. It'd be the taxpayers in the county's SWAT team paying for it.. Not the rest of ours....


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

87chevy;1395448 said:


> Sorry Jim but that made me laugh after seeing everyone go off about it.
> 
> Even if it was for here. It'd be the taxpayers in the county's SWAT team paying for it.. Not the rest of ours....


maybe not. A lot of these are purchased with Federal grant money.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

87chevy;1395448 said:


> Even if it was for here. It'd be the taxpayers in the county's SWAT team paying for it.. Not the rest of ours....





Gear_Head;1395791 said:


> maybe not. A lot of these are purchased with Federal grant money.


87, do you have any idea how much federal money goes to police agencies? Your statement tells me you don't.

Any and all police agencies will at some point receive federal funding. Big, small and medium, so yes, it is our tax dollars.


----------



## okmetoo (Oct 13, 2002)

R.G.PEEL;1393827 said:


> That's why there's no snow this year, its afraid to fall!


LOL thats funny


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

dfd9;1395842 said:


> 87, do you have any idea how much federal money goes to police agencies? Your statement tells me you don't.
> 
> Any and all police agencies will at some point receive federal funding. Big, small and medium, so yes, it is our tax dollars.


If that is in fact for our country, and used our tax dollars, and if in fact it will be used to plow snow and not cars. (a lot of ifs, but also a lot of questions), I must say that it makes more sense than a lot of other government spending I've seen. At least they didn't go spend $30K on a whole separate truck just for plowing snow. Although, if they have three of them, that does raise some questions about it really plowing snow. Maybe their city trucks are wearing out?

*EDIT: not sayin' your wrong dfd9, don't take it that way. Just tryin' to see the brighter side!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Dang it Jim... you ousted my plan to be the first plow company post OEF in Afghanistan. I figured since OIF ended that operations in A'stan would follow and those afghans would be jonesing to modernize their country. I just lost my monopoly on Afghanistan. Think of all the snow in those mountains.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

cwby_ram;1395858 said:


> If that is in fact for our country, and used our tax dollars, and if in fact it will be used to plow snow and not cars. (a lot of ifs, but also a lot of questions), I must say that it makes more sense than a lot of other government spending I've seen. At least they didn't go spend $30K on a whole separate truck just for plowing snow. Although, if they have three of them, that does raise some questions about it really plowing snow. Maybe their city trucks are wearing out?
> 
> *EDIT: not sayin' your wrong dfd9, don't take it that way. Just tryin' to see the brighter side!


I think you are taking my post out of context a tad. Maybe not.

The fact is a ton of funding, especially the SWAT garbage comes from the feds.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...omeland-security-funded-military-weapons.html


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

dfd9;1395842 said:


> 87, do you have any idea how much federal money goes to police agencies? Your statement tells me you don't.
> 
> Any and all police agencies will at some point receive federal funding. Big, small and medium, so yes, it is our tax dollars.


Okay well what is *****ing about it going to do exactly? Will it change anything? Nope..

The way I see it, they're going to do whatever they want with the money they take from me. I don't really wanna pay into SS either considering I'll never see a dime of it, but I do.

If I could have it my way, 80% of my taxes would goto education and the other 20% into the roadways. Because from seeing some of the grades below mine that are still in school, yikes... But I can't. So I just deal with it.

And BTW, our tri county SWAT team here must not gt much, cause they don't even have an armored truck.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

dfd9;1396032 said:


> I think you are taking my post out of context a tad. Maybe not.
> 
> The fact is a ton of funding, especially the SWAT garbage comes from the feds.
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...omeland-security-funded-military-weapons.html


You're probably right. I don't like how they choose to spend my money most of the time, either. Just offering a different angle. No snow, gotta do something.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

87chevy;1396054 said:


> Okay well what is *****ing about it going to do exactly? Will it change anything? Nope..
> 
> The way I see it, they're going to do whatever they want with the money they take from me. I don't really wanna pay into SS either considering I'll never see a dime of it, but I do.
> 
> ...


First of all, I am not *****ing, I am speaking the truth and attempting to educate others to this waste of my and your money. And it helped, because you weren't aware of how much money comes from the feds to local police agencies.

Secondly, you are correct, they will if you and I don't stand up for it. So on that note, *****ing is just the start. Maybe you've seen the following previously:

_All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing_

SS is a joke and a scam and none of the gov'ts business.

Federal funding of education is a joke as well. It isn't the gov'ts job to educate children, it's the parent's responsibility. That is why you are seeing the problems you are now. More money does not equal better education, this has also been shown to be a fact over and over and over again.

Good, you should be happy they don't. Good chance they need it just as much as Fargo needs one. Most of this crap is a waste just as the link I posted was. All in the name of "security".

Just remember Benjamin Franklin's statement:

_They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety._


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

JK-Plow;1395124 said:


> And I thought the trucks were for plowing snow in high crime areas, such as Washington, D.C. or Detroit.


Now that's funny!!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

dfd9;1396079 said:


> First of all, I am not *****ing, I am speaking the truth and attempting to educate others to this waste of my and your money. And it helped, because you weren't aware of how much money comes from the feds to local police agencies.
> 
> Secondly, you are correct, they will if you and I don't stand up for it. So on that note, *****ing is just the start. Maybe you've seen the following previously:
> 
> ...


You're from Fargo?
Didn't know that.
We usually get along on most things. Guess this is the one we don't. You've had more experience with the govn't I'm sure. Not being sarcastic as I'm young. So I'll drop my arguement. It is good to know this is not for the US though..


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

87chevy;1396676 said:


> You're from Fargo?
> Didn't know that.
> We usually get along on most things. Guess this is the one we don't. You've had more experience with the govn't I'm sure. Not being sarcastic as I'm young. So I'll drop my arguement. It is good to know this is not for the US though..


Nope, I was using Fargo as an example of federal (yours and mine) money wasted on a SWAT vehicle.


----------

